# One in seven Americans now on food stamps



## Arnold (May 7, 2011)

*One in seven Americans now on food stamps*
May 07, 2011 by: M.K. Tyler

(NaturalNews) A new report from the U.S. Department of Agriculture reveals that about one in seven Americans receives food stamps. Although the percentage of food stamp users seems to have increased in February of this year, 14.3 percent of the population still needs assistance in order to put dinner on the table. While a recovering economy might be the reason for this increase, the USDA's research does not take into account seasonal changes that might affect the rise or fall of food stamp user statistics.

Not only does this astonishing report point to increased reliance on state and federal assistance, but it also confirms that problems surrounding the nutritional content and availability of healthy foods for food stamp recipients remain unsolved. For many struggling individuals and families, healthy food options are the most expensive options. Buying a variety of vegetables in order to make a casserole, for example, costs considerably more than frozen lasagna. Families are forced to buy processed, packaged foods in order to stretch a dollar. Additionally, the program does not cover nutritional supplements that are necessary for children - and adults - who aren't getting daily recommended values of nutrients and vitamins from the unhealthy foods they must subsist on.

A 2009 study in the Economics and Human Biology journal also revealed a discouraging link between obesity and food stamps. Researchers who followed food stamp users for 14 years found that the average food stamp user had a Body Mass Index (BMI) that averaged about 1.15 points higher than those who were not on food stamps. Even more concerning was that participants' BMIs increased more quickly while on food stamps and continued to rise the longer they stayed in the program.

Considering government statistics that show most food stamp users receive about $100 a month for groceries, it's not difficult to understand why people in the program are faced with two options: buy healthy foods or starve.

In New York City, mayor Michael Bloomberg wants to fight the obesity and diabetes epidemics by banning food stamp users from buying soft drinks or other "sugar-sweetened beverages." According to Bloomberg, "This initiative will give New York families more money to spend on foods and drinks that provide real nourishment." While his intentions are clearly good, Bloomberg's plan of banning unhealthy foods doesn't solve the underlying issue at hand: food stamp users are caught in a system that make it impossible for them to stay healthy.

Until the food industry scale is tipped in favor of fresh, locally-grown, unpackaged and unprocessed foods, the cheaper options will always be the unhealthiest options - they are most cost effective to make and produce. With one in seven Americans now requiring support just to eat, however, it's clear that fewer and fewer individuals have the option to be picky when it comes to their food choices. It's time to stand up for the consumer's right to eat healthy - regardless of income.


----------



## phosphor (May 7, 2011)

*Meanwhile, at the Fresh-Jive Supamarket:*

Juanika interupts Shawnaynay, who was on the phone, "Shawnaynay, what da fuq did I jus-see yoo doo??"

Pissed off for being interupted, she replies "Whadafuck, Juanika! I was on the phone wit my baby-daddy - He is rollin to ma crib tonights! Gunna see if I can get a RAISE from the gub-ment in nine months! tehehaw!"

Juanika replies,"Well, dat is all fines and shit, but why da fuck did you just use to pay for all dat chikin and buddah?"

Shawnaynay replies, "Well, my cardsyall maxed out an shit, so I's had to use cash, bitch! What else'mi gunna use?"

Juanika, genuinely shocked, replies, "You's a dum bitch! Hawhaw! Don't you know?! Get some muthafuckin foodstamps and shit! Honey, it's all free! Let me tells you whats to do!"...

*and the cycle continues to grow...*


----------



## LAM (May 7, 2011)

I'm glad you posted this Prince, I've been wanting to post some data that I have.

* All the numbers below are in thousands

2000 Below Poverty - Total 31,139

White 21,645
Non-Hispanic 14,366
Black 7,982
Asian & Pacifi Islander 1,258
Hispanic 7,747

Source: US Census Poverty in the United States: 2000

2009 Below Poverty - Total 43,569

White 29,830
Non-Hispanic 18,530
Black 9,944
Asian & Pacifi Islander 1,746
Hispanic 12,350

* From 2005-2009 2.2% of the population was living in poverty all 48
  months.

The number of people in poverty in 2009 (43.6 million) is the largest number in the 51 years for which poverty estimates have been published.  

In 1980, government transfer payments accounted for just 11.7% of all 

income. Today, government transfer payments account for 18.4% of all 

income.

Source: US Census Poverty in the United States: 2009


----------



## troubador (May 7, 2011)

Prince said:


> In New York City, mayor Michael Bloomberg wants to fight the obesity and diabetes epidemics by banning food stamp users from buying soft drinks or other "sugar-sweetened beverages."




This is exactly what happens with socialist institutions. There's always a price to pay. The more you depend on someone the more control they have over you. If you depend on them for food they tell you what to eat. If you depend on them for housing they tell you how to live. Socialism produces comfortable slaves. 




> It's time to stand up for the consumer's right to eat healthy - regardless of income.



No it isn't.


----------



## Zaphod (May 7, 2011)

What makes me shake my head in disgust is the vast number of people who think that everyone on government assistance is a low-life degenerate who doesn't want to work.


----------



## LAM (May 7, 2011)

Zaphod said:


> What makes me shake my head in disgust is the vast number of people who think that everyone on government assistance is a low-life degenerate who doesn't want to work.



it's the same BS the far right has been doing since day 1.  conservative ideology is basically racist, they only want white Christians to succeed in the US.  you don' think they would actually take the time to look at some data then form an opinion do you?  far to easy to simply talk out of your ass repeating the same rehtoric year after year with no data at all to support their bias.


----------



## troubador (May 7, 2011)

Zaphod said:


> What makes me shake my head in disgust is the vast number of people who think that everyone on government assistance is a low-life degenerate who doesn't want to work.



Either side of this argument is the wrong side. It doesn't matter how much they want to work. 




> it's the same BS the far right has been doing since day 1. conservative ideology is basically racist, they only want white Christians to succeed in the US. you don' think they would actually take the time to look at some data then form an opinion do you? far to easy to simply talk out of your ass repeating the same rehtoric year after year with no data at all to support their bias.



The far right(laissez faire capitalism) has nothing to do ideologically with being socially conservative. However leftists need to believe and present the argument as if the two are one and the same. 

 There's a joke: 
'What do you call a conservative who's winning an argument with a liberal?'... 
'A racist'

They repeat this rhetoric because they need to, it's a crutch. They can't help themselves. Everything they oppose is labeled as being derived from either ignorance, hate or fear; or some subset - such as racism being part of hate. Typically they can't argue the principle, or even think to, so the tactic is to simply label those who hold it as evil and then correlate that to the ideology. 

There is no day 1 and some of the greatest proponents of the 'right' have been atheists. The stale leftists are the ones preaching their antiquated philosophy, pushing their morality on the masses. The supposed altruists and utilitarians hopefully will soon be dispensed of with more people moving further and further away from the morality of religions that once bred it. The altruist still needs a sacrificial lamb to save the weak.


----------



## TJTJ (May 7, 2011)

Want to know my secret? I live in a very diverse city so instead of going to the name brand commercial supermarkets I go to the 3rd world markets lol. Like Presidente , Food Giant and Sedanos are a few. These are where all the hispanic, haitian and islanders style of food is sold. Like chickens feet, cow tongue, a whole pig, pickled pigs feet and other parts of the animal that make me gag. But they do sell "normal" food too, like chicken, fish, crab, shrimp, beef, ribs and veggies. But good luck finding anyone who speaks English, but I make due. 

I cant pull up the numbers of the price comparison but everything is 1, 2, even 4 dollars cheaper, depending on what you buy. I can buy a whole chicken for 2-3bucks per pound cheaper than at a name brand store. Even veggies are cheaper.

I dont worry about the quality of the meats or produce because like all restaurants, grocery stores or fast food joins they all need to follow USDA and FDA sanitary food handling rules and regulations. Such as temp handling and cross meat contamination (I know the FDA is all fucked up lets not get off topic here. They do at least try to keep the food from killing us) So what I do is buy a shit load of meats, pop it in the freezer it and make it last. 

Another way is to go like BJs or Costco. But I can only find a few items that are eatable and worthy of the bulk price.


----------



## TJTJ (May 7, 2011)

Prince said:


> *One in seven Americans now on food stamps*
> May 07, 2011 by: M.K. Tyler...14.3 percent of the population still needs assistance in order to put dinner on the table.



That's and a huge percentage and pretty fucked up! Not even mentioning how many of those families with children.
That right there is a *HUGE RED *flag. We're in deep shit. 

Good post Prince.


----------



## LAM (May 7, 2011)

troubador said:


> The stale leftists are the ones preaching their antiquated philosophy, pushing their morality on the masses.



you may want to actually look up the definition of conservative before you talk about an antiquated philosophy or belief system. your failed neo-liberal economic policies have ruined the country but yet you insist they will also save it, despite all empirical data and US economic history showing the exact opposite.


----------



## phosphor (May 8, 2011)

Zaphod said:


> What makes me shake my head in disgust is the vast number of people who think that everyone on government assistance is a low-life degenerate who doesn't want to work.


 
You exaggerate to make your point. I do not think everyone on food stamps is a low-life degenerate - but the majority are. They all spread the freebie information of a new program around to their friends and family like it's the gospel. I worked around the low life losers enough of all colors to know the truth of it. The people that set them up on the free services encourage them every step of the way to take as much as possible and encourage them to spread the word as well. 

Living in your bubble doesn't make the problem go away. Just go on and keep shaking your head.

"I am for doing good to the poor, but...I think the best way of doing good to the poor, is not making them easy in poverty, but leading or driving them out of it. I observed...that the more public provisions were made for the poor, the less they provided for themselves, and of course became poorer. And, on the contrary, the less was done for them, the more they did for themselves, and became richer." 
??? Benjamin Franklin


----------



## phosphor (May 8, 2011)

LAM said:


> it's the same BS the far right has been doing since day 1. conservative ideology is basically racist, they only want white Christians to succeed in the US. you don' think they would actually take the time to look at some data then form an opinion do you? far to easy to simply talk out of your ass repeating the same rehtoric year after year with no data at all to support their bias.


 
I am sure you can pull a stat out your ass to show that conservatives only want white christians to succeed? - or are you pulling that statement out of your ass? Sounds like the same 'conservatives are racists' rhetoric you and your buddies parrot year after year. Keep slinging mud, year after year, eventually it will stick, right?


----------



## DOMS (May 8, 2011)

phosphor said:


> You exaggerate to make your point. I do not think everyone on food stamps is a low-life degenerate - but the majority are.



The vast majority of poor (not just in the USA) deserve to be poor. They do nothing to improve their station. At most, they complain about how unfair life is. Some, mostly blacks, also feel a sense of entitlement based on that belief.


----------



## troubador (May 8, 2011)

LAM said:


> you may want to actually look up the definition of conservative before you talk about an antiquated philosophy or belief system. your failed neo-liberal economic policies have ruined the country but yet you insist they will also save it, despite all empirical data and US economic history showing the exact opposite.



I'm not conservative. I didn't insist my policies will save anything. Again you illustrate the inability of the senile left to see past their imaginary opposition.


----------



## Little Wing (May 8, 2011)

even if the government wanted to tell shaniqua and shanaynay to go fuck themselves they won't because the kids in the situation will suffer. the government should say hey you want a car, a stereo etc buy American or go without. THAT would create jobs and money that actually stays here. it might also make it so our citizens can actually make better shit than they do in some 3rd world sweat shop. too bad no politician has the balls to actually do anything big.


----------



## Little Wing (May 8, 2011)

when i was little they didn't have food stamps and i remember the government handing out really shitty food to the needy, which we sometimes were. nasty ass canned pork etc. *IF *the jobs are there to lift people out of poverty *THEN* the government goes back to passing out horrid food instead of letting people buy frozen pizza etc it just might inspire people to work. but i can't see ragging on people for not working when everything we buy gave someone across the big water a job and not an American.

sometimes it's whole towns at once that end up in need. I moved away from Millinocket after the mills went under. i saw people who never took a dime of charity have to or starve. people were used to making big money there and then it was just gone. they had homes and property but who can sell that in a dead town? you could buy a great house for ten grand. retired people saw thier kids and grandkids move away to areas were they could find work... it's not always the don't want to work people that end up needing help. somehow it's sadder when it hits a man that worked his ass off most of his life just to get fucked in the ass.

when those mills went under and were sold people lost their insurance too. my stepdad worked his whole life to have what he has and then my mom's illness has made hanging onto it a bitter struggle. fucking sucks.


----------



## LAM (May 8, 2011)

phosphor said:


> I am sure you can pull a stat out your ass to show that conservatives only want white christians to succeed? - or are you pulling that statement out of your ass?



when one chooses to discredit or disregard all of the economic data from the past 40-50 years what would be the logical explanation for that?


----------



## LAM (May 8, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> I moved away from Millinocket after the mills went under. i saw people who never took a dime of charity have to or starve.



I had a buddy in the Navy that was from east millinocket he said the town was so small the high school didn't have a cafeteria and everyone walked home to eat lunch.  is that true?


----------



## bandaidwoman (May 8, 2011)

There is a famous entertainment lawyer here in atlanta named lovett that went from attending the grammy's in a limousine to requiring food stamps for his family and putting his two kids on medicaid so they could have health insurance, ( and no, he is not black). The irony is he is still practicing law out of his basement but still needs food stamps. It is sad because I have patients who swore they would never go on them, now accept the fact that they have to ( and hopefully it will be temporary)


----------



## LAM (May 8, 2011)

troubador said:


> I'm not conservative. I didn't insist my policies will save anything. Again you illustrate the inability of the senile left to see past their imaginary opposition.



yea it's so imaginary the FRB writes reports on the subject....

Metropolitan vs. Non-Metropolitan Trends in Earnings Inequality and Education
Research Division - Federal Reserve Bank of St. Louis
http://research.stlouisfed.org/berg/wheeler.pdf


----------



## Little Wing (May 8, 2011)

LAM said:


> I had a buddy in the Navy that was from east millinocket he said the town was so small the high school didn't have a cafeteria and everyone walked home to eat lunch.  is that true?



maybe at the time but it has one now. according to local folklore East Millinocket is listed in the Guinness Book of World Records as
the only town in the United States, perhaps even the world, built entirely on one side of the main thoroughfare.


----------



## bandaidwoman (May 8, 2011)

What's interesting is the high level of food stamp use in the south and appilacheans  where the anti-government/anti safety net politcians elected by its citizens is  out of sync with how people really live — and how most are willing to accept government help if they need it.


----------



## LAM (May 8, 2011)

generally metropolitan areas carry the outlying rural areas and the northern states carry the southern states.  with the exception of texas all the US global 500 company's are located in the North.


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 8, 2011)

phosphor said:


> You exaggerate to make your point. I do not think everyone on food stamps is a low-life degenerate - but the majority are. They all spread the freebie information of a new program around to their friends and family like it's the gospel. I worked around the low life losers enough of all colors to know the truth of it. The people that set them up on the free services encourage them every step of the way to take as much as possible and encourage them to spread the word as well.
> 
> Living in your bubble doesn't make the problem go away. Just go on and keep shaking your head.
> 
> ...



Come on now, there is no way you could know that a majority of people on food stamps are slackers. If 1 in 7 are on food stamps, and there are 300 million people in the US, that would mean 45 million are on food stamps. Even if you knew 1000 people who were scamming the food stamp program in whatever backward ass shit town you live in, that's still only .002% of the population scamming the system. I know people scam the system, but I would bet it's less than 5-10%. I do agree with your quote, though.


----------



## troubador (May 8, 2011)

LAM said:


> yea it's so imaginary the FRB writes reports on the subject....



That's a mess of a sentence. Clearly there is opposition to the left. That opposition just isn't in the form the left likes to imagine it is.


----------



## troubador (May 8, 2011)

LAM said:


> generally metropolitan areas carry the outlying rural areas and the northern states carry the southern states.  with the exception of texas all the US global 500 company's are located in the North.



Wal-mart is in the one spot. The only two companies the US has in the top 10 are based in the south. 

P.S. I'm preemptively stating I'm not interested in your next post in which you will ignore your blatant mistake and attempt to give another example.


----------



## LAM (May 8, 2011)

troubador said:


> Wal-mart is in the one spot. The only two companies the US has in the top 10 are based in the south.
> 
> P.S. I'm preemptively stating I'm not interested in your next post in which you will ignore your blatant mistake and attempt to give another example.



lol...sorry I forgot about wallmart being located in Arkansas, who in the fuk thinks about Arkansas? the median income there is like 47-48th in the nation.

Global 500 2010: Countries - U.S. - FORTUNE on CNNMoney.com

go conservative southern schools!


----------



## Big Pimpin (May 9, 2011)

44 million on food stamps and climbing.

Hope and change you suckers can believe in.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 9, 2011)

Big Pimpin said:


> 44 million on food stamps and climbing.
> 
> Hope and change you suckers can believe in.



It's going to continue this way until we abolish the Fed. Reserve, do away with wallstreet, and reign in our spending overseas.

This isn't going to happen until we have a huge crash in the next couple of years, and it will be worse than the great depression in my opinion.

People are dumber and more sloth-like than ever, and will resort to violence and looting before civility.
Shit's gonna go hard. I'm ready to fuck up anyone that tries to get over me and mine.


----------



## Zaphod (May 9, 2011)

phosphor said:


> You exaggerate to make your point. I do not think everyone on food stamps is a low-life degenerate - but the majority are. They all spread the freebie information of a new program around to their friends and family like it's the gospel. I worked around the low life losers enough of all colors to know the truth of it. The people that set them up on the free services encourage them every step of the way to take as much as possible and encourage them to spread the word as well.
> 
> Living in your bubble doesn't make the problem go away. Just go on and keep shaking your head.
> 
> ...



So most of the people on government assistance right now are merely milking the system?  That's a bit of an exaggeration on your part.  Most of the people on welfare now HAD jobs until companies decided keeping profits sky high was more important than keeping people employed.  We have to save for a rainy day, why not the companies?  To keep things together companies should have been willing to make a short term sacrifice of breaking even.  That would have greatly reduced the impact of the economy tanking.


----------



## Arnold (May 9, 2011)

DOMS said:


> The vast majority of poor (not just in the USA) deserve to be poor. They do nothing to improve their station. At most, they complain about how unfair life is. Some, mostly blacks, also feel a sense of entitlement based on that belief.



so true!


----------



## TJTJ (May 9, 2011)

The rich make up 1% of all the wealth in the United States of America but the rest of us make up 99% of the vote.

Remember that.


----------



## DOMS (May 9, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> The *rich make up 1% of all the wealth* in the United States of America but the rest of us make up 99% of the vote.
> 
> Remember that.



The rich are also good with numbers.


----------



## Big Pimpin (May 9, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> The rich make up 1% of all the wealth in the United States of America but the rest of us make up 99% of the vote.
> 
> Remember that.




And one day you'll figure out it doesn't matter whether you voted for Dubya or the high yella fella.


----------



## Arnold (May 9, 2011)




----------



## Zaphod (May 9, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> The rich make up 1% of all the wealth in the United States of America but the rest of us make up 99% of the vote.
> 
> Remember that.



We make up 99% of the vote, but the people we put in office follow the compaign money.  Which comes from the wealthy.  Ergo the politicians put into place the policies that benefit the rich.


----------



## TJTJ (May 9, 2011)

Zaphod said:


> We make up 99% of the vote, but the people we put in office follow the compaign money.  Which comes from the wealthy.  Ergo the politicians put into place the policies that benefit the rich.




Lobbyist bro. Grrr! 

Oh and now for some bizarre reason The US Supreme court ruled corporations are now considered "people" so they can give money to politicians. That opens the doors to companies outside the U.S. such as China to use their influence on our policies. WTF is going on here man!


----------



## Zaphod (May 9, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> Lobbyist bro. Grrr!
> 
> Oh and now for some bizarre reason The US Supreme court ruled corporations are now considered "people" so they can give money to politicians. That opens the doors to companies outside the U.S. such as China to use their influence on our policies. WTF is going on here man!



Politicians are beholden to corporations.  I just wonder when a corporation will be elected president.  

Sounds stupid, but so does considering corporations to be "people".


----------



## TJTJ (May 9, 2011)

In the movie "Capitalism a love story"...."back in 2005 and 2006 Citigroup wrote 3 confidential memos to their wealthiest investors about how things where going.(and how they were going to take over the world) They reached the conclusion that the United States was not longer really a democracy but has become a* 'Plutonomy'.* A society controlled exclusively by and for the benefit of top 1% of populations; who now have more financial wealth than the bottom 95% *combined*."...

You can talk, feds this, smaller government that, more control to the state, Republican taxes, Democrat health care or w/e. The real enemies are the banks. They're the ones who are really RUNNING SHIT IN THIS TOWN!


----------



## LAM (May 9, 2011)

DOMS said:


> The vast majority of poor (not just in the USA) deserve to be poor. They do nothing to improve their station. At most, they complain about how unfair life is. Some, mostly blacks, also feel a sense of entitlement based on that belief.



this statement has been disproved by just about every leading sociologist and economist in the word.  racist attitudes may be indicative of a narcissistic personality disorder or of a regression to primitive narcissistic functioning secondary to environmental forces.

Educational achievement of children in the United States is more closely linked to parental background and income than in any other OECD country.   Intergenerational mobility is worse in countries with unequal wealth distribution, like the United States.

care to post a study supporting your side?  did you know that welfare in your state of 97% whites has doubled in the past 2 years?


----------



## IronPotato (May 9, 2011)

DOMS said:


> The rich are also good with numbers.


 
and it most of those rich that give the rest of us jobs with the hope of one day becoming much more well off.

works both ways.


----------



## DOMS (May 9, 2011)

LAM said:


> this statement has been disproved by just about every leading sociologist and economist in the word.  racist attitudes may be indicative of a narcissistic personality disorder or of a regression to primitive narcissistic functioning secondary to environmental forces.



Did I mention race in my statement, Mr. Race Card (because there's nothing racist about pulling the race card)? No, I didn't. That statement is one that applies to all races.

I was poor, I've seen how they live, and while blacks are fond of blaming everything and everyone else for their problems, ultimately it comes down to the individual to raise themselves up or keep themselves down.



LAM said:


> care to post a study supporting your side?  did you know that welfare in your state of 97% whites has doubled in the past 2 years?



Oops, you're being racist again. Or is it okay for me to post statistic upon statistic upon statistic on how blacks commit far more crimes than whites? Because, you know, that happens in _every state_.


----------



## DOMS (May 9, 2011)

IronPotato said:


> and it most of those rich that give the rest of us jobs with the hope of one day becoming much more well off.
> 
> works both ways.



Make no mistake, my friend, the very top rich will do whatever it takes to remain there, even if it means paying off politicians to take away our rights. Just look at the MPAA, RIAA and corporations. They've had laws passed like extending copyright indefinitely. Hell, they tried to make it a 10 year stint in jail for download a file.

No, not all rich people are evil, but many at the very top are.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 9, 2011)

Prince said:


>



I'm pretty sure this is the negative of the original photo, and the quote.


----------



## LAM (May 10, 2011)

DOMS said:


> No, not all rich people are evil, but many at the very top are.



there are many true entrepreneurs like Bill Gates, Steve Jobs, the guys from Google, FB, etc.  these people actually created new things that generated capital.  Wall street, etc. the high financial sector in the US devised a system using the dollar as the world's reserve currency, credit and debt to accumulate wealth by dispossession, and in the process just about destroyed the global economy.


----------



## DOMS (May 10, 2011)

LAM said:


> there are many true entrepreneurs like Bill Gates, Steve Jobs, the guys from Google, FB, etc.  these people actually created new things that generated capital.  Wall street, etc. the high financial sector in the US devised a system using the dollar as the world's reserve currency, credit and debt to accumulate wealth by dispossession, and in the process just about destroyed the global economy.



Like I said, "Evil". 

But they're not the only ones. The people that run companies like the RIAA are some of the worst. Their business model was distribution, but the Internet is ruining that meal ticket. So they're trying to pass laws to stop the progression of technology. Much like the buggy makers did when the automobile arrived.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 10, 2011)

DOMS said:


> Did I mention race in my statement, Mr. Race Card (because there's nothing racist about pulling the race card)? No, I didn't. That statement is one that applies to all races.
> 
> I was poor, I've seen how they live, and while blacks are fond of blaming everything and everyone else for their problems, ultimately it comes down to the individual to raise themselves up or keep themselves down.
> 
> ...



The blacks and Mexicans are the least educated.
They are the most Ignorant.
Which is why the are in the position they are in. And our gov. wants to keep it that way. They want racism to stay alive, to keep americans busy with non-issues.
While they sit and get fatter, richer, and prepare safe-houses and bomb shelters for the immanent global fall-out.


----------



## DOMS (May 10, 2011)

myCATpowerlifts said:


> The blacks and Mexicans are the least educated.
> They are the most Ignorant.
> Which is why the are in the position they are in. And our gov. wants to keep it that way. They want racism to stay alive, to keep americans busy with non-issues.
> While they sit and get fatter, richer, and prepare safe-houses and bomb shelters for the immanent global fall-out.



The state of Mexicans has nothing to do with the US government. You _could_ (unsuccessfully) make an argument concerning blacks, but not Mexicans. The vast majority of Mexicans in the US came here from Mexico. They simply live here as they did there. No conspiracy needed.


----------



## mr. ya-di-da (May 10, 2011)

my idea of the american dream is food stamps and welfare.


----------



## troubador (May 10, 2011)

DOMS said:


> The state of Mexicans has nothing to do with the US government. You _could_ (unsuccessfully) make an argument concerning blacks, but not Mexicans. The vast majority of Mexicans in the US came here from Mexico. They simply live here as they did there. No conspiracy needed.



Well the Indians were here first.


----------



## DOMS (May 10, 2011)

troubador said:


> Well the Indians were here first.



True, but I don't see how that relates to my post.


----------



## TJTJ (May 10, 2011)

mr. ya-di-da said:


> my idea of the american dream is food stamps and welfare.



You know its not only the unemployed who get food stamps. I saw a report on the news of a pilot for a major company needed it.


----------



## troubador (May 10, 2011)

DOMS said:


> True, but I don't see how that relates to my post.



Me either but that's what people say anytime someone brings up anything related to immigration and I just wanted to get to say it first this time.


----------



## LAM (May 10, 2011)

DOMS said:


> I was poor, I've seen how they live, and while blacks are fond of blaming everything and everyone else for their problems, ultimately it comes down to the individual to raise themselves up or keep themselves down.



poor blacks live exactly the same as poor whites.  just because you were able to pull yourself out of poverty, etc. doesn't mean squat.  at what point in time were you made the standard by which everyone else is judged by? 

you have some issues...


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 10, 2011)

LAM said:


> poor blacks live exactly the same as poor whites.  just because you were able to pull yourself out of poverty, etc. doesn't mean squat.  at what point in time were you made the standard by which everyone else is judged by?
> 
> you have some issues...



MAJOR issues.


----------



## DOMS (May 10, 2011)

LAM said:


> poor blacks live exactly the same as poor whites.  just because you were able to pull yourself out of poverty, etc. doesn't mean squat.  at what point in time were you made the standard by which everyone else is judged by?
> 
> you have some issues...



Again, Captain RaceCard, I didn't say anything about black not being able to lift themselves up.


----------



## DOMS (May 10, 2011)

myCATpowerlifts said:


> MAJOR issues.



Why? Because I don't drink you Kool-Aid?

I'm okay with that.


----------



## The Edge (May 10, 2011)

Whites are primarily in control of banks which are one of the main reasons the economy went downhill.


----------



## LAM (May 10, 2011)

DOMS said:


> Again, Captain RaceCard, I didn't say anything about black not being able to lift themselves up.



"I was poor, I've seen how they live, and while blacks are fond of blaming everything and everyone else for their problems, ultimately it comes down to the individual to raise themselves up or keep themselves down."

I'm pretty sure it was you that just posted this....exactly which "they" were you talking about?


----------



## DOMS (May 10, 2011)

LAM said:


> "I was poor, I've seen how they live, and while blacks are fond of blaming everything and everyone else for their problems, ultimately it comes down to the individual to raise themselves up or keep themselves down."
> 
> I'm pretty sure it was you that just posted this....exactly which "they" were you talking about?



That was my dig at you for your dig at whites. However, I never said that blacks couldn't life themselves up. Most, regardless of race, never will.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 10, 2011)

LAM said:


> "I was poor, I've seen how they live, and while blacks are fond of blaming everything and everyone else for their problems, ultimately it comes down to the individual to raise themselves up or keep themselves down."
> 
> I'm pretty sure it was you that just posted this....exactly which "they" were you talking about?



I think poor people tend to blame everyone else for their own problems.  That's pretty much universal.  Blacks blame whites, or the "man"  for keeping them down.  Poor whites blame "those rich bastards", blacks, mexicans, jews, etc. for their situation.  It's never one's own fault.  I worked in a blue collar environment all throughout college and that attitude is very pervasive among working class folks, and it transcends all racial lines.  It's comical to watch our starched suit politicians (particularly dems) exploit that sentiment while the poor people eat it up and actually believe they're looking out for the little guy.

How much did your insurance premiums increase this year?


----------



## TJTJ (May 11, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I think poor people tend to blame everyone else for their own problems.  That's pretty much universal.  Blacks blame whites, or the "man"  for keeping them down.  Poor whites blame "those rich bastards", blacks, mexicans, jews, etc. for their situation.  It's never one's own fault.



In Psychology this is called an "External Locus of Control". The opposite is called an "Internal Locus of Control"


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 11, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> In Psychology this is called an "External Locus of Control". The opposite is called an "Internal Locus of Control"



Thanks, I was wondering what I was supposed to call it.


----------



## LAM (May 11, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> How much did your insurance premiums increase this year?



I'm a veteran, VA health care....


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 11, 2011)

LAM said:


> I'm a veteran, VA health care....



That must be horrible not having to write a check for $900 a month for a premium and $300 a month in copays.  How do you survive under that socialist regime?


----------



## DOMS (May 11, 2011)

Dale Mabry said:


> That must be horrible not having to write a check for $900 a month for a premium and $300 a month in copays.



You have crappy healthcare.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 11, 2011)

LAM said:


> I'm a veteran, VA health care....



I've heard the horror stories.  My condolences.


----------



## LAM (May 11, 2011)

Dale Mabry said:


> That must be horrible not having to write a check for $900 a month for a premium and $300 a month in copays.  How do you survive under that socialist regime?



lol...

I graduated early from college and and couldn't find a job after literally sending out dozens of resumes. part of why I joined the military was to develop my hard skills the other part was planning for my future (healthcare), and members of my family have been in every war since WWI so I figured it was my turn also.

my mom used to work for a life insurance company that was also involved in healthcare, she was pretty high up on the totem pole.  so I learned about this industry in detail growing up.  she despised it and the "practices" that they used to increase profits, it almost drove her to start drinking heavily.  she only stayed because of the great bennies and retirement plan.  she told me that in the very near future most family's would not be able to afford health-care anymore and she was dead right unfortunately.


----------



## TJTJ (May 11, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Thanks, I was wondering what I was supposed to call it.



you should. otherwise youre just an ignorant racist.


----------



## LAM (May 13, 2011)

Catholic Professors Slam Boehner Over GOP Budget Cuts

Dozens of Catholic professors are pressuring House Speaker John Boehner to back off proposed cuts to programs for the poor and elderly, accusing the Catholic lawmaker of diverging from the tenets of his faith ahead of his commencement address at a top Catholic university. 

The professors sent a scathing letter to the speaker ahead of his scheduled address Saturday at Catholic University of America in Washington, D.C. They focused on the House GOP-crafted 2012 budget, claiming it "guts long-established protections for the most vulnerable members of society." Citing changes to Medicare and Medicaid, as well as cuts to food stamps and programs for pregnant women, the professors from Catholic University and other schools accused Boehner of imperiling programs for the poor. 

They wrote that it is his "moral duty" to prioritize those programs going forward and said they hope his visit to CUA will "reawaken" his familiarity with Catholic teachings. 

"Mr. Speaker, your voting record is at variance from one of the church's most ancient moral teachings," they wrote. "From the apostles to the present, the magisterium of the church has insisted that those in power are morally obliged to preference the needs of the poor. Your record in support of legislation to address the desperate needs of the poor is among the worst in Congress." 

In announcing Boehner's address last month, the main office at Catholic University praised him as a "strong supporter of Catholic education" in Washington, D.C. The university plans to award him an honorary Doctor of Laws at the ceremony. 

Boehner spokesman Michael Steel, asked about the professors' letter, stressed that the speaker would not be giving a political speech. 

"The speaker will be delivering a personal, non-political message at the Catholic University of America that he hopes will speak to all members of the graduating class, regardless of their backgrounds or affiliations," Steel said in an email. "He is deeply honored to have been invited by CUA to address the school's graduating class, and is looking forward to receiving an honorary degree from the only Catholic college in our country that is chartered by Catholic bishops."

Read more: Catholic Professors Slam Boehner Over GOP Budget Cuts - FoxNews.com


----------



## irish_2003 (May 13, 2011)

nobody has posted the obama food coupons in this thread yet?......other presidents are forever remembered on real currency!


----------



## LAM (May 13, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> nobody has posted the obama food coupons in this thread yet?......other presidents are forever remembered on real currency!



Reagan's face should be on those not Obama's....


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 13, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> nobody has posted the obama food coupons in this thread yet?......other presidents are forever remembered on real currency!



They come in two denominations.


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 14, 2011)

LAM said:


> Catholic Professors Slam Boehner Over GOP Budget Cuts
> 
> Dozens of Catholic professors are pressuring House Speaker John Boehner to back off proposed cuts to programs for the poor and elderly, accusing the Catholic lawmaker of diverging from the tenets of his faith ahead of his commencement address at a top Catholic university.
> 
> ...



What are they gonna do in protest, vote for Obama? It's easy to voice displeasure towards something, especially when it's not backed up by action.


----------



## LAM (May 14, 2011)

Dale Mabry said:


> What are they gonna do in protest, vote for Obama? It's easy to voice displeasure towards something, especially when it's not backed up by action.



70% of the economists in the world say the US has to change it's tax and pay structure, even the Heritage Foundation does behind closed doors.  you can't logically argue about what 30+ years of data is showing.


Check out the report below that I attached.


----------



## LAM (May 15, 2011)

Paul Ryan's Budget 2012 Budget Plan below will be the end of the middle class.  All it does is kill various gov programs and spending to reduce and/or eliminate various tax rates (corporate taxes, capital gains, estate, etc. everything) of the top 1%.  it's basically the Bush Tax Cuts made permanent and on steroids and will double the deficit.  As we are seeing today tax cuts are not defect neutral and corporate tax rate deductions do not create jobs.  were in the fuck did the GOP find this guy? holly shit...and people were scared of Obama

* It should be called the Top 1% get richer and the bottom half of the country (in terms of income) is totally fucked with no lube or even a reach around.

http://budget.house.gov/UploadedFiles/PathToProsperityFY2012.pdf


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 15, 2011)

LAM said:


> 70% of the economists in the world say the US has to change it's tax and pay structure, even the Heritage Foundation does behind closed doors.  you can't logically argue about what 30+ years of data is showing.
> 
> 
> Check out the report below that I attached.



You are correct, _I_ can't logically argue. We are not talking about me we are talking about Catholics, who can and routinely do argue against data and facts.


----------



## SuperLift (May 15, 2011)

awesome.. worthless american people


----------



## SuperLift (May 15, 2011)

well not all are true americans lol


----------



## LAM (May 15, 2011)

Dale Mabry said:


> You are correct, _I_ can't logically argue. We are not talking about me we are talking about Catholics, who can and routinely do argue against data and facts.



I wasn't talking to you Dale, I know you have your head on straight.  Did you read that budget plan and the 6T tax cut for corporations and top 1% of earners at the expense of the 3 lower income quintiles.


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 15, 2011)

Yeah, I know all to well what ignorant fiscal policy has done and is currently doing to this country.


----------

